# Not genuine Windows 7 to Windows 8



## mikiefreedom (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi guys, first post so please be gentle.

I'm currently running a non genuine Windows 7 (black wallpaper, has "Build 7601 This copy of Windows 7 is not genuine" in the bottom right corner yada, yada, yada.

I was looking to download a copy of Windows 8 from the Microsoft website as it's currently 25 quid. Would there be any compatibility/upgrading issues from one to the other because the existing copy is not genuine?

Thanks

M


----------



## bbearren (Jul 14, 2006)

In a word, yes. An unlicensed installation is not a valid upgrade path. You can download the Windows 8 Upgrade Advisor for free and check it out. (this link is for the US website, but I believe they all work the same)

You won't be charged anything to download the tool, although you click on the price tag to get the download. You'll be asked if the tool can be installed. Give it permission and let it run, and it will give you your options.


----------



## mikiefreedom (Jan 5, 2013)

bbearren said:


> In a word, yes. An unlicensed installation is not a valid upgrade path. You can download the Windows 8 Upgrade Advisor for free and check it out. (this link is for the US website, but I believe they all work the same)
> 
> You won't be charged anything to download the tool, although you click on the price tag to get the download. You'll be asked if the tool can be installed. Give it permission and let it run, and it will give you your options.


Hi, that's really helpful, thanks. I downloaded the tool and ran through it. Although it suggested there would be a few progams that would have compatibility issues (please see attached jpeg), it didn't suggest that Windows 8 wouldn't be an option. Your further thoughts would be much appreciated.

Ta

M


----------



## bbearren (Jul 14, 2006)

mikiefreedom said:


> Hi, that's really helpful, thanks. I downloaded the tool and ran through it. Although it suggested there would be a few progams that would have compatibility issues (please see attached jpeg), it didn't suggest that Windows 8 wouldn't be an option. Your further thoughts would be much appreciated.
> 
> Ta
> 
> M


I can't say for sure, but I'm reasonably certain that the Windows 8 installer will check the validity of your Windows 7 installation. I can only surmise that from that point, you might be offered some means of procurring a legitimate license for your Windows 7 before it proceeds with the installation of Windows 8. On the other hand, it may just back out of the installation entirely.

Under the circumstances, with the advances Microsoft has made in the installation technology with Windows 8, I don't think you will be able to get Windows 8 installed without "legitimizing" your Windows 7 first, which is what I recommend (and what Microsoft licensing requires) that you do.

Forum rules prohibit any further assistance.


----------



## pochtd0 (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm also running a 'black' copy of Windows 7 and it looks that I have no other option than to go for the Vista image that my notebook came with. Will I be able to upgrade to an english version? It came with a regional language spec - a lot cheaper this way..

Thanks!


----------

